# Applescript suspension activité  iBook G3



## ygab (28 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'espère ne pas m'être trompé de place pour ce message...

Je ne suis pas très futé en Applescript; je me contente de copier ce que d'autres pondent puis, je tente de comprendre et d'adapter pour apprendre !

J'ai trouvé un script pour réveiller mon iBook G3 à partir de mes Mac récents et en Snow Leopard.

J'aimerais maintenant utiliser un autre script pour mettre l'iBook en *suspension d'activité*.
Je ne trouve rien.


Je peux aussi réveiller l'iBook avec WakeOnLan.
Ce logiciel sympa a aussi a une fonction "sleep" mais elle ne fonctionne pas avec l'iBook.
Est-ce dû à l'iBook ou à son OS ?
(iBook G3-600 avec OSX 10.3.9, le dernier qui est compatible)


Actuellement, je suspend l'activité via le Partage d'écran. Ça va bien, mais c'est un peu compliqué.


Merci.


----------

